

Harvard Nanopore Group - elkingtowa
http://labs.mcb.harvard.edu/branton/

======
mdturnerphys
From what I've heard, and judging by the titles of this group's publications,
direct sequencing with solid-state nanopores hasn't been achieved yet. My PhD
advisor has another research group (I'm in his gravity-measurement group) that
works on sequencing using mutated versions of naturally occurring protein-
based nanopores [1]. They _have_ been able to sequence DNA.

[1]
[http://www.phys.washington.edu/groups/nanopore/](http://www.phys.washington.edu/groups/nanopore/)

